# La plus belle chanson du siècle...



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

La chanson de Craonne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'ai cru mourrir aujourd'hui en la réécoutant...
Chanson murmurée par les trouffions du chemin des dâmes... interdite jusqu'en 1974 et autorisé à nouveau par Giscard d'Estaing. 

Une récompense de 1 million de franc or avait été offerte à l'époque et aussi et SURTOUT la démobilisation immédiate pour celui qui dénoncerait le ou les coupables, pourtant jamais ils ne furent dénoncés... on ne connaît d'ailleurs toujours pas cet auteur.

150 000 à 180 000 morts sur une crète de 20 km... pour les Français seulement.
100 hommes à la minute tombèrent...
La même chose du côté Allemand... donc 300 000 morts en tout en moins de 12 jours je crois.

Il n'y pas d'équivalent d'une telle boucherie dans toute l'histoire de l'humanité.

Une guerre qui est l'avènement de l'ère moderne... une guerre économique qui aurait pu être évitée certainement.

Ce jour là on mobilisa 1 millions 300 000 Français pour prendre ce plateau imprenable... tout en le sachant très bien... 150 000 à 180 000 furent tués...

Les mutins du chemin des dames, poussant un véritable cri de dignité humaine furent condamnés par Pétain.... 500 condamnation à mort fûrent proclamés et 50 soldats furent finalement tués, sous le feu des mitraillettes Françaises, ce coup-ci... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai entendu tout ça dans l'émission de Daniel Mermet "là bas si j'y suis" hier et avant hier, vous pouvez encore l'écouter la 2e partie via le site de France Inter, avec real player...
Une émission superbe.... particulièrement superbe...

"On croit mourir pour la patrie, on meurt pour des industriels". 
Anatole France.

"Les américains seraient officeusement intervenus dans cette guerre parce que leurs services secrets auraient interceptés des messages codés entre l'ambassade d'Allemagne et l'ambassade du Mexique, des messages concernant les armes et l'argent que l'Allemagne envoyait au Mexique pour qu'ils attaquent le Texas...."


----------



## Bilbo (12 Novembre 2003)

J'ai trouvé les paroles sur le net. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Quand au bout d'huit jours le r'pos terminé
On va reprendre les tranchées,
Notre place est si utile
Que sans nous on prend la pile
Mais c'est bien fini, on en a assez
Personne ne veut plus marcher
Et le coeur bien gros, comm' dans un sanglot
On dit adieu aux civ'lots [1]
Même sans tambours, même sans trompettes
On s'en va là-haut en baissant la tête

Adieu la vie, adieu l'amour,
Adieu toutes les femmes
C'est bien fini, c'est pour toujours
De cette guerre infâme
C'est à Craonne sur le plateau
Qu'on doit laisser sa peau
Car nous sommes tous des condamnés
Nous sommes les sacrifiés

Huit jours de tranchée, huit jours de souffrance
Pourtant on a l'espérance
Que ce soir viendra la r'lève
Que nous attendons sans trêve
Soudain dans la nuit et le silence
On voit quelqu'un qui s'avance
C'est un officier de chasseurs à pied
Qui vient pour nous remplacer
Doucement dans l'ombre sous la pluie qui tombe
Les petits chasseurs vont chercher leurs tombes

Adieu la vie, adieu l'amour,
Adieu toutes les femmes
C'est bien fini, c'est pour toujours
De cette guerre infâme
C'est à Craonne sur le plateau
Qu'on doit laisser sa peau
Car nous sommes tous des condamnés
Nous sommes les sacrifiés

C'est malheureux d'voir sur les grands boulevards
Tous ces gros qui font la foire
Si pour eux la vie est rose
Pour nous c'est pas la même chose
Au lieu d'se cacher tous ces embusqués
Feraient mieux d'monter aux tranchées
Pour défendre leur bien, car nous n'avons rien
Nous autres les pauv' purotins
Tous les camarades sont enterrés là
Pour défendre les biens de ces messieurs là

Ceux qu'ont le pognon, ceux-là reviendront
Car c'est pour eux qu'on crève
Mais c'est bien fini, car les trouffions
Vont tous se mettre en grève
Ce s'ra vot' tour messieurs les gros
D'monter sur le plateau
Et si vous voulez faire la guerre
Payez-la de votre peau

Interprétée par Eric AMADO, Ginette GARCIN, MOULOUDJI, Marc OGERET (1973), Rosalie DUBOIS, ...

[1] civelots : civils_


Je ne connais pas l'air de cette chanson et je ne saurais dire quelle est la plus belle chanson du siècle. À vrai dire cela dépend des jours et de mes humeurs. Il doit bien y en avoir une dizaine qui briguent le titre.

À+


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

Ah excellent Bilbo, merci, je les avais pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si c'est la plus belle chanson du siècle à mon avis, c'est surtout du à sa charge émotionnel et ce formidable cri de dignité humaine.


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

Pour ceux qui souhaiteraient écouter l'émission :

Là bas si j'y suis, la chanson de Craonne, 1ère partie.

2ème partie. 


Désolé si c'est pas trop l'ambiance du bar mais j'ai trouvé ça tellement exeptionnel que j'ai envie que tout le monde l'entende.


----------

